# Diamond Resort Co-owners



## ginah777 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi.  I have a friend who is a co-owner with DRI with his sister. He wants to vacation solo and DRI told him that both owners must be present at the vacation spot.  Does anyone have suggestions or thoughts?  I am not a DRI owner so I don't know how they work. I told him that maybe they could buy a "guest" certificate.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 4, 2019)

Are both their names on the Ownership Documents? That is BS. He should simply make a Reservation in his name. They may want both Owners present to try and make additional sales. Or if he is signing up for one of the special offers with gifts then that might make a difference. He should simply make a Reservation and when they contact him to try and sell him one of their "Owner Specials" such as meals, Luau, Concert, etc he should simply say no thanks


----------



## DRIless (Jul 4, 2019)

marisa777 said:


> Hi.  I have a friend who is a co-owner with DRI with his sister. He wants to vacation solo and DRI told him that both owners must be present at the vacation spot.  Does anyone have suggestions or thoughts?  I am not a DRI owner so I don't know how they work. I told him that maybe they could buy a "guest" certificate.


Total BS for a regular Club reservation.
For anything that involves a sales presentation, maybe yes.  Do they "own" a sampler package where you have to go to a presentation at each stay, that's what this sounds like.


----------



## ginah777 (Jul 5, 2019)

Interesting.  I don't know.  He said that he owned points through them but maybe that's what it is.  Thank you very much.


----------



## ginah777 (Jul 6, 2019)

He said that he purchased points with his sister and they have been paying every year.  His sister has been in Korea so they have not used the points and when he tries to use them they tell him that both members need to be present.  They split the cost and bought the points at a presentation and they told him that there would be no issues using the points for either party without the other but that has not been the case when he has called.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2019)

Do not call the reservation number and speak with someone. Suggestion only, you can booked online correct. There is no need to speak to anyone. Also, you both have the same last name correct.
On the reservation which name is always on the confirm reservation form?


----------



## DRIless (Jul 6, 2019)

marisa777 said:


> He said that he purchased points with his sister and they have been paying every year.  His sister has been in Korea so they have not used the points and when he tries to use them they tell him that both members need to be present.  They split the cost and bought the points at a presentation and they told him that there would be no issues using the points for either party without the other but that has not been the case when he has called.


Makes no sense, someone needs to call and ask for a supervisor for an explanation.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 6, 2019)

If same last name, why not make the reservation as on the account and only one show up.  I doubt they will question it at check-in but if they do, improvise...

George


----------



## ginah777 (Jul 6, 2019)

I will give him this information.  Thank you very much.


----------



## ginah777 (Jul 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Do not call the reservation number and speak with some. Suggestion only, you can booked online correct. There is no need to speak to anyone. Also, you both have the same last name correct.
> On the reservation which name is always on the confirm reservation form?


That is correct.  They both have the same last name.


----------



## ginah777 (Jul 6, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Are both their names on the Ownership Documents? That is BS. He should simply make a Reservation in his name. They may want both Owners present to try and make additional sales. Or if he is signing up for one of the special offers with gifts then that might make a difference. He should simply make a Reservation and when they contact him to try and sell him one of their "Owner Specials" such as meals, Luau, Concert, etc he should simply say no thanks


Thank you very much.  That's good to know.  He will be happy with all of this information.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 18, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> If same last name, why not make the reservation as on the account and only one show up.  I doubt they will question it at check-in but if they do, improvise...
> 
> George


This is a great idea.  ( even if the people have a different last name) 

My DW never checks in with me  she is doing something else.  I've never been asked for her to show up at the desk.


----------

